# Changing username



## JackieP

Hi.

A quick query that I cannot seem to find the answer to. How do I change my username? Bill and I have recently got married and JackieO is no longer appropriate.

Thank you.


----------



## JackieP

And... it looks as though my avatar has disappeared. It was there before I renewed my subscription a couple of days ago. Any ideas?

Thanks again


----------



## 104477

Congratulations on the marriage ccasion7: 

Changing user name is a rarity though I think Nuke can arrange it on special occasions, try a PM to him he is a really nice bloke. 
Or a Moderator may pass the message on when they see this post. :wink: 
Rob.


----------



## StAubyns

I'll flag it up for Nuke


----------



## Pusser

I'd like to change mine to Daphne 8O


----------



## JackieP

Yes Pusser, but what do you want your _username_ to be? 

Thanks StA, much appreciated.


----------



## mygalnme

*change user name*

Hi and congrats :lol: I just changed ours by going into accounts at top and updated, hopet his helps :x


----------



## JackieP

Thank you. Have done it now. Even managed to find a new avatar too, the last one having disappeared into the internet ether...


----------



## 106559

Jackie 'O' is, you have to admit, a bit classier. Get him to change! :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

> Nuke can arrange it on special occasions, try a PM to him he is a really nice bloke.


lol thanks its rare that i get positive feedback


----------



## JackieP

Thanks for checking in Mr Nuke. As you can see I actually managed to do it all on my own (not bad for a ludite)

And yes, you're not a bad kind of bloke at all really


----------



## Pusser

JackieP said:


> Thanks for checking in Mr Nuke. As you can see I actually managed to do it all on my own (not bad for a ludite)
> 
> And yes, you're not a bad kind of bloke at all really


You have friends in high places. I tried to change mine to Daphne and Pusser seems to be set in stone.


----------



## asprn

Pusser said:


> I tried to change mine to Daphne and Pusser seems to be set in stone.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-editprofile.html if you really want to.

I'd quite enjoy it. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## 104477

nukeadmin said:


> Nuke can arrange it on special occasions, try a PM to him he is a really nice bloke.
> 
> 
> 
> lol thanks its rare that i get positive feedback
Click to expand...

Well that is how you appeared to us at last years Global, but of course you were on your bestest behaviour. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Daphne said:


> I tried to change mine to Daphne and Pusser seems to be set in stone.


Now now Pusser, you know what happened last time you went for the sex change? 8O


----------



## DABurleigh

I can't keep up with him. Is he cutting things off or glueing them back on this time?

Dave


----------



## autostratus

Daphne said:


> .........I tried to change mine to Daphne and Pusser seems to be set in stone.


Pusser.

Just remember:
You can't have the name if you can't take the pain!


----------



## asprn

autostratus said:


> You can't have the name if you can't take the pain!


She must have had the pain then. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser

At last my mind and body are as one. My new alter ego I hope will bring out the sensitve side of me and hopefully I will be less bombastic.

I see new horizons, new thoughts, new ambitions and probably a new shrink. 

I only hope members will respect my name and not shorten it to Daf as it sounds like a crap car or a pet name for a duck or even a cheap flower.

Daf nee Pusser. 8)


----------



## locovan

Daphne said:


> At last my mind and body are as one. My new alter ego I hope will bring out the sensitve side of me and hopefully I will be less bombastic.
> 
> I see new horizons, new thoughts, new ambitions and probably a new shrink.
> 
> I only hope members will respect my name and not shorten it to Daf as it sounds like a crap car or a pet name for a duck or even a cheap flower.
> 
> Daf nee Pusser. 8)


If it wasnt for that Frog we wouldnt know who we were talking to :roll: 
you little flower you --well you have had a day at being female are you happy now you have come out of the closet ---are you singing YMCA all day :lol: :lol: 
Or are the High Heels pinching you the Bra rubbing and the draft is getting up your skirt--now you know what we go through. 8O 
Hands that do dishes are as soft as your face. :lol:


----------



## Pusser

I might get bored of Daphne and change to Porky which is really more pertinent not to mention descriptive.  I hate the word Pusser. Always have but for some reason have been unable to call myself anything else. I realise there would be lots of suggestions for a new name for me from other members but it is a family website.


----------



## locovan

Daphne said:


> I might get bored of Daphne and change to Porky which is really more pertinent not to mention descriptive.  I hate the word Pusser. Always have but for some reason have been unable to call myself anything else. I realise there would be lots of suggestions for a new name for me from other members but it is a family website.


Captain Pugwash :lol:

Tuggy :wink:

Hello Sailor 8O


----------



## Pusser

locovan said:


> Daphne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might get bored of Daphne and change to Porky which is really more pertinent not to mention descriptive.  I hate the word Pusser. Always have but for some reason have been unable to call myself anything else. I realise there would be lots of suggestions for a new name for me from other members but it is a family website.
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Pugwash :lol:
> 
> Tuggy :wink:
> 
> Hello Sailor 8O
Click to expand...

Tuggy I find offensive because people will think I have a caravan (Wash my mouth out with ......). I am reporting it to the Mods. 

Captain Pugwash was way ahead of my achievements so maybe Able Seaman Stains.

Wish I had a quid for everytime someone has said to me Hello Sailor. But now.....its Hello Daphne. So much more dignified if naff.

p.s. I think the word caravan, (wash my mouth out with...) should be automatically starred out by the software the same as **** is.


----------



## bigbazza

You can't be Able Seaman Stains Daphne, have you forgotten already, you've just changed :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

So that's the second Daphne I've known in my lifetime. The first was when I was 5 and she was on her deathbed ....

Dave


----------



## Pusser

DABurleigh said:


> So that's the second Daphne I've known in my lifetime. The first was when I was 5 and she was on her deathbed ....
> 
> Dave


What on earth did you do to her. 8O


----------



## catzontour

I think Daphne sounds very dignified


----------



## DABurleigh

Rode her horse, which she used to deliver vegetables. And my Dad followed it around with a spade.

Hence Daphne sounds very oooollllllldddddddd ....... 

Dave


----------



## Pusser

DABurleigh said:


> Rode her horse, which she used to deliver vegetables. And my Dad followed it around with a spade.
> 
> Hence Daphne sounds very oooollllllldddddddd .......
> 
> Dave


How nice that would be if our shopping was still delivered that way rather than refrigerated lorries. And freebies for the tomato patch too.

The rag and bone man was the last horse tradesman I remember and when his horse pooped, grown men poured out of every house trying to be first to the pile. I, as a child, was aloof from all this and still would be if called upon.


----------



## bonnieboo

This has made me laugh, its really funny.

I wonder what other members would like to change names to or has a member got a name they would change another member to. Oooppps I think this may cause a few raised eyebrows.

Titsalina Bumsquirt AKA Bonnieboo or Jakki


----------



## Pusser

I was in Tescos carpark today to buy some odds and sods as I have decided against my families wishes to learn some cooking. 

When I came out with bags loads of vanilla essence, golden gran sugar, tuna, groundnut oil, buttermilk and double cream I espied an Eldis motorhome just by my car.

I thought to myself when I have stacked the shopping in the back of the car I will wander over and introduce myself and Motorhomefacts to them. 

I started walking past them with the empty trolly and then on my return I cancelled my introduction as I suddenly thought I would have to introduce myself as Daphne from the Mothorhomefacts website.  I paniced that they may think MHF stood for Males, half and halfs and Females.  

So I may have to change again and this time I think I will use Porky which would have been more sensible in the first place. 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Whats the shopping list got to do with it..
Theres nowt wrong with being a Daphne we could call you Daffers  
Pusser was ok it was the name of the rum distilled for the royal navy.
Porky  Is this a relevant description of your good self? :? 
You will soon have us all confused

Cheers 
Dave P
Just going to asda for dog biscuits,baking potatoes,mushrooms and a whole lot more


----------



## Pusser

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Whats the shopping list got to do with it..
> Theres nowt wrong with being a Daphne we could call you Daffers
> Pusser was ok it was the name of the rum distilled for the royal navy.
> Porky  Is this a relevant description of your good self? :?
> You will soon have us all confused
> 
> Cheers
> Dave P
> Just going to asda for dog biscuits,baking potatoes,mushrooms and a whole lot more


The shopping list was to show everyone I can do some things. :roll: I think it will have to be Porky. I will change it over the weekend.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thats the best time to fool everyone. Change of avatur and signature, mh too and you could completely re invent yourself.

Cheers
dave P


----------



## catzontour

Couldn't you change your name in stages so we still know who you are e.g. Porky Daphne/Daffers Porky/Porky Puss Daf etc???? then add your shopping list to confirm your identity...

Bye for now, 
Catz, (cat biscuits, cream, cat food, remoska, gin....)


----------



## nukeadmin

> Thats the best time to fool everyone. Change of avatur and signature, mh too and you could completely re invent yourself.


unfortunately this is why I have now withdrawn this facility 
This was actually enabled from MHF onset and was then abused and eventually had to be disabled. It was re-enabled but again i can see now why it was disabled and so it is now disabled.

Trolls etc would have a ball using this facility 

Anyone who wishes to change their username in the future and that includes you Puss/Daphne lol then please PM me


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:x :x 

spoilsport nuke.
Dave p


----------



## Zebedee

Not at all Dave. 8) 8) 

Think of the fun we can have with Daphne if Nuke refuses to change his/her/its username again! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## JackieP

Sheesh. I _almost_ wish I hadn't got married. What a trouble it's caused.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I supose Daphne du Pusser has an element of mystique about it.

Dave P


----------



## Zebedee

And if he/she/it makes a mess of a post, we can all say, _"Daphne pusser foot in it again!"_ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

I think an ex bunting tosser can call himself herself itself what he or she or it wants but pusser will always be pusser to me.


Hmmmm wasn't his/her jail sentence about a transgender issue as well

methinks I see a pattern


----------



## locovan

Zebedee said:


> Not at all Dave. 8) 8)
> 
> Think of the fun we can have with Daphne if Nuke refuses to change his/her/its username again! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Can we start a petition 
That Nuke never lets Daphne change back to a man.
She has to stay in the land of in between from now to the rest of her days on MHF.
That is the punishment (not jail as we would miss her)


----------

